# Passenger seat jammed.



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

The passenger seat is stuck. I went under it and looked and both of the claw type mechanisms are working. Still stuck. Fells like a solid jam moves a little but bangs near the seat belt buckle in the center. 
Anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This same thing happened to me , but to my drivers side seat. Come to find out that there were about 5 pennies and a dime wedged inside the track itself. You are going to have to remove the seat, flip it up side down and I bet you there is some change stuck up in there.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i had a dime and a few pennies in mine too. i just moved the seat back and forth untill the change came out all mangled.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Will take a look this weekend.. Will i be able to see the change in there with a flashlight?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea you should be able to. I actually have to get a chissle and hammer the hell out of one of the pennies. I guess when I was trying to find out why the damn thing was jammed, I jammed it up even more.........lol


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Tried to look with a flashlight. Couldnt see anything in the way. Will try to take the seat out this weekend. It is just 4 bolts that hold it down isnt it?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i have the same prob but it's with the driver's side, gonna try to fix it this weekend also


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

pksjay said:


> * It is just 4 bolts that hold it down isnt it? *


it is just the four.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

landlord said:


> *i had a dime and a few pennies in mine too. i just moved the seat back and forth untill the change came out all mangled. *


You know... it's a federal offense to deface US coin. There will be FBI at your door within the hour. No thanks to me... I didn't turn you in... no sir.

Do you have to take the entire assembly apart? Or can the seat come off the tracks seperately..


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Wrong! It will be the Treasury Department, not the FBI.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

My passenger side seat did this with a single nickel. I couldn't see it until I took the seat out. One of my rear bolts required a breaker bar so be prepared, it might be tight. I think I took the plastic guards off the sides but I just reclined the seat, flipped it over and it fell out. Months of headache over 5 freaking cents.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Wrong! It will be the Treasury Department, not the FBI. *


damn man i didnt even know what the hell it was untill it fell out!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmmm....i will investigate this when i get my car back


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Just to save time, does anyone know what size the bolts are on the seat?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:



> *This same thing happened to me , but to my drivers side seat. Come to find out that there were about 5 pennies and a dime wedged inside the track itself. You are going to have to remove the seat, flip it up side down and I bet you there is some change stuck up in there. *



this is so true I bought the nx two months ago and both of the seats didn't move//... one had a dime and the other a pennie..


I had to take out the hammer for this one


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Bolt size 14mm 
had 1 dime and 1 penny in the track works great now.


----------



## Bolt21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Dam my seat has been stuck in the same position for the past 3 years. This explains why.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Took ten minutes. 14mm socket and a piggy bank for your findings.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Bolt21 said:


> *Dam my seat has been stuck in the same position for the past 3 years. This explains why. *


and you never bother to check it out? man, that would have annoyed the hell outa me!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

uh oh, i got so much change always fallin out. i can definately see this happening to me soon. guess i'd better watch out in the future.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

my seat has been the same way for the last 2 years it is just that I am really tall so it doesnt bother me my wife on the other hand is 5'4" and now i got to get the seat fixed!


----------

